# 0190 Warner 3.10 verfügbar



## Devilfrank (3 September 2002)

Die neue Version des Gratistools ist jetzt ebenfalls verfügbar:
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/internet/25939/
Hervorzuheben dabei: Die Online-Update Funktion. Das sichert schnelle Reaktion auf Veränderungen.

Gruss Frank


Update: Das Entwicklerteam geht konsequent den nächsten Schritt und lädt demnächst zum Beta-Test für einen *Dialerscanner *ein, der ebenfalls online gepflegt werden soll.
http://www.dialerscanner.de/

Update 2:
Die Version 3.20 mit aktivem Schutz vor 0900-/1188x-Einwahlen ist verfügbar:
http://www.wt-rate.com/freeware1.htm


----------



## keinenschimmer (13 November 2002)

*0190-warner3.10*

Dieses Warnprogramm habe ich auch seit ca. 4 Wochen installiert. Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, wie zuverlässig das Programm wirklich arbeitet ??? Können evtl. Schwachstellen in diesem Warner durch die zusätzliche Installation eines weiteren Warnprogrammes abgedeckt werden ?
Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten !

Gruß,
"keinenschimmer"

P.S.: Seitdem ich auf diese Seite gestoßen bin und mit Vorliebe hier herum stöbere, entwickle ich, glaub ich, mehr und mehr eine Dialer-Paranoia :shock:


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2002)

Hi ,
was für einen Zugang hast du, ISDN oder Analog? 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (14 November 2002)

Hier gibts auch noch weitere Info´s:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=782&sid=68a4a12288bb43586e6dceaa6135a153


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2002)

Der Einsatz von zwei solchen Programmen gleichzeitig ist zumindest fragwürdig, wenn nicht gar unsinnig.


----------



## keinenschimmer (14 November 2002)

Hey Technofreak,

habe einen normalen analogen Anschluß (falls Du mich mit dieser Frage meintest).

Gruß !


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2002)

@keinenschimmer,

wenn du ein für allemal von den Ängsten vor Abzocke befreit werden willst,
dann kann ich dir 
die BlackBox für Analog-Anschluß  empfehlen, als Hardwareschutz ist diese durch nichts zu überwinden!
Einmal  Installation ca 5 Minuten!  Hab ich selbst getestet! 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=849

Gruß
tf


----------



## keinenschimmer (14 November 2002)

@ technofreak:

Danke für den Tipp, werd ich mir mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.
Allerdings spiel ich momentan mit dem Gedanken, mir DSL zuzulegen, da kann ich mir das Teil dann wohl sparen,oder ?

Groetjes !


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2002)

@keinenschimmer

Mit DSL bist du auf der Sonnenseite   

Dialerschutz und Highspeed in einem (bis zu 20 mal schneller als analog) 
Die durchnittliche Übertragung bei analog liegt meistens bei ca 40kbit , bei DSL fast bei 800 kbit) 
dann kannste dir das Teil sparen.

Ein Wermutstropfen: alles in allem ist DSL kein ganz billiger Spaß. Macht vor allem bei Vielsurfen, 
Dauerbetrieb und großen Downloads Sinn.
Otto Normalo, der nur mal ab und an surft ist damit overpowered   

Gruß
tf


----------



## keinenschimmer (14 November 2002)

@ technofreak:
Jo jo, weiß ich,hab mal durchgerechnet,lohnt sich bei mir auf jeden Fall. Gibt momentan ein ganz gutes Angebot von AOL,werd ich wohl mal ausprobieren.
Bei analogem Anschluß zusätzlich €19,90 anne Telekom + € 24,95 für ne Flat + einmalige Anschlußgebühr €74,95, DSL-Modem für lau. Denke, das passt !
Aber das gehört ja jetzt gar nicht hier hin,sorry  

Groetjes !!!


----------



## Devilfrank (14 November 2002)

Schau mal alternativ bei 1&1 vorbei. Du musst ja nicht unbedingt Deine Kohle den Amis in den Rachen werfen.
 8) 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2002)

@ Heiko warum unsinnig ?

Bsp. der 0190 Warner findet Dialer, killt sie aber nicht.
YAW 3.5 kann sie löschen

also warum nicht beide auf dem Rechner ???


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

Wenn zwei Programme, die einen permanenten Wächter für bestimmte (gleiche) Funktionen beinhalten, parallel arbeiten, so gibt es meist nicht vorhersehbare Effekte.
Probier mal Norman Antivirus und Norton Antivirus gleichzeitig.  :fdevilt:


----------



## technofreak (30 Dezember 2002)

Residente Programme z.B Virenscanner sind allein schon oft ein Problem. Viele Installationsprogramme
verlangen zwingend während der Installation residente Programme abzuschalten. 
Wie Heiko schon sagt, zwei  residente Programme sind nicht etwa besser als ein , sondern behindern sich.
"Viele Köche verderben den Brei""
Abgesehen davon sind Dialerwarnprogramme als Schutzmaßnahnme immer zweite Wahl.
100%ige  Sicherheit kann damit nicht erreicht werden. Dies können nur Hardwarelösungen.
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> "Viele Köche verderben den Brei"


...die Köchin, mein Bester, die Köchin! 

Aber zurück zum Thema: ich kenne keinen Dialerwarner der wirklich zuverlässig funktionieren würde.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2002)

Als DSL u. Mozilla ANHÄNGER hat man in der Regel keine Probleme.

wenn man natürlich irgendwann gezwungen ist, via Telefonleitung online zu gehen ... sind sie wieder da ... die Probleme. 

Ach ja, kann mir einer sagen was zum Henker uceBoxTAPI ist


----------



## technofreak (30 Dezember 2002)

Das einzige was ich finden konnte ist diese Seite, die zumindest TAPI erklärt und bei der auch der Begriff uce auftaucht:

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/windows/win95/faq/part05/
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

TAPI ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Programmierschnittstelle mit deren Hilfe man auf Telefonhardware zugreifen kann.
Beispiel: Du klickst in Outlook auf "Wähle diese Nummer" und die Telefonanlage stellt eine Verbindung zwischen Deiner Nebenstelle und dem Gesprächspartner her. Das wäre eine typische TAPI-Anwendung.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2002)

wenn das ein normaler Verbindungsaufbau ist, warum meldet sich der 0190 Warner ? Meldung kam, als ich über AOL eine neue Verbindung zu AOL einrichten wollte (streiche DSL / setze Modem).  Es  wundert mich nur etwas, daß ich diese Meldung "uceBoxTAPI" bisher noch nie hatte ... 

d.h. also, keine Probleme bei der nächsten Rechnung ?!


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

TAPI ist ein normaler Vorgang, ob die Verbindung auch "normal" ist kann damit nicht gesagt werden.
Einwahl per Dialer ist ja schließlich auch ein "normaler Vorgang".


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2002)

habe YAW suchen lassen ... Ergebnis negativ.
Sollte es ein TAPI Dialer sein ... wo muß ich IHN suchen?


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

Da diese Frage hier, wie auch in anderen Foren immer hochkommt, kommt hier jetzt mein Senf dazu.
Ich verwende vier Anti-Dialer-Programme gleichzeitig: 0190 Warner 3.20, 0190 Alarm 3.5, YAW 3.5 und Dialercontrol von EOPS(!). Da behindert sich keiner gegenseitig und Ressourcen werden dadurch auch nicht gefressen. Also nur zu. Vierfach genäht hält besser!

Gruß. Karl


----------

